# Tica Spinning Rod for sale. 10.5' Heavy Action.



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

For Sale: Used Tica Spinning Surf Rod. Model UEHA836502S. This rod was originally 12' long until it got shut in the rear hatch of a van. I had the rod tip cut, repaired and a new tip top guide put on by Steve Fogle at Backyard Custom Rods in Frederick, MD. This rod can cast a cinder block. It's pretty stout. This would make a good pier rod, or anchor rod. Also a good rod if you are paddling baits out for sharks.

I have caught big drum on this rod, but that was back when it was 12' long. Rod retails for $150 on digital dagger. This one is yours for $25 cash. Pick up in Silver Spring, MD. I'll also be in Chesapeake, VA and Hatteras Island Thanksgiving weekend if that works better for pickup.

I'll be posting other rods and reels for sale on P&S today also. Contact me with questions.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Hey "CoolDude" - I received your PM. Your inbox is full so I can't respond. Yes the reel is still available. Yes the price is $25.

Thanks,


----------

